# IPad Air 2 incurvé!!!



## Pharmatrix (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, alors voilà, je viens d'acheter un iPad Air 2 après avoir eu toutes les générations précédentes et comme à chaque nouvel achat je regarde l'appareil sous tous les angles et là, vu de profil sur la longueur de l'appareil je me rends compte qu'il est incurvé légèrement, alors que mon iPad Air est parfaitement plat..
J'aurais bien posté une photo mais impossible depuis l'application iPhone 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

J'ai posté des photos sur le fil concernant le curvegate 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6628949


----------

